# E bike friendly trails near salt lake city?



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

So I will be travelling through Utah I-15 and have half a day to ride. Looking for some fun intermediate to fun advanced trails that are E bike acceptable.. It will be in August so higher altitude is a plus somewhere in the Salt lake corridor. 

Any ideas I checked trailforks e-bike filter but it was wonky

Thanks


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

If going thru Pocatello on I-15, it has some great rides on the west bench and Mink Creek areas and no one gives a sh*t what you ride, it's how you ride. Less other riders then SLC also.


----------



## spartus (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you'll be good to go on most of the Corner canyon area of trails. This is in Draper which is at the lower end of the greater slc valley. Lots of fun options. Overall, not very technical, but there is some climbing and even a few jump trails. 

For higher altitude, some of the trails along hwy 92 near Timpanogos I'd assume are OK since gas motos are allowed. 
Park City is currently no E-bikes on trails with very specific signage stating so. They are allowed on some scenic paved trails in PC though.


----------

